# Birth Of A Cold Room...



## Ross (7/3/07)

I'm getting excited... After a long wait the coldroom is finally going in.
The levelling slab was laid this afternoon & the coldroom is being built/installed on Friday  
4.2m long, it will butt up to the gyycol machine (which is plumbed through to the bar) in the photo & extend to front of the deck with a side door. 
I'll hopefully be posting more pics on Friday...





cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (7/3/07)

Mods, I think it's best if Ross is banned immediately for this post as well as his history of other posts like this. h34r: 










Looks like it's going to be mighty fine, Ross. :super:


----------



## Duff (7/3/07)

Oohh boy, 18 days to go, 18 days to go....

Am I still invited Ross? :blink: 

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/3/07)

Ross said:


> I'm getting excited... After a long wait the coldroom is finally going in.
> The levelling slab was laid this afternoon & the coldroom is being built/installed on Friday
> 4.2m long, it will butt up to the gyycol machine (which is plumbed through to the bar) in the photo & extend to front of the deck with a side door.
> I'll hopefully be posting more pics on Friday...
> ...



Cruel... Just plain cruel. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (7/3/07)

Duff said:


> Oohh boy, 18 days to go, 18 days to go....
> 
> Am I still invited Ross? :blink:
> 
> Cheers.



Absolutely mate -  

cheers Ross


----------



## goatherder (7/3/07)

What are you using for the walls Ross? The aluminium sandwich stuff or are you improvising something a bit more tightarse? And what are you cooling with - aircon+fridgemate or a proper coolroom job?


----------



## razz (7/3/07)

Boy oh boy, brewers porn. I can't wait until you put up more pictures.  

Yes, I know, I'm a sad case, my wife tells me so most days.


----------



## poppa joe (7/3/07)

Hope his ckickens dont turn into Ostriches and
Kick his cold room to pieces....  
PJ :beerbang:


----------



## ausdb (7/3/07)

Ross said:


> It will butt up to the glycol machine (which is plumbed through to the bar) in the photo & extend to front of the deck with a side door.



Lest hope you give the poor old glycol unit some breathing space, that side is the air intake :excl:


----------



## winkle (7/3/07)

Bugger, now I'll have to get an array of stainless steel, glycol-jacketed, cono-cyclindrical fermenters in order to try and keep up.


----------



## Chad (7/3/07)

Your getting me all excited about my coolroom which I'm designing, but mine is much, much smaller  
I'm going 1.2w x 1.2d x 2.1h, and hope to cool it with a mini portable A/C. Just big enough to store beer, wine, grain and fermenting mead, but small enough to fit in the garage. I guess mine will be a step-in coolroom.
Being in the construction industry has it's benefits. Hoping to score some offcuts from the construction sites.


----------



## Ross (7/3/07)

goatherder said:


> What are you using for the walls Ross? The aluminium sandwich stuff or are you improvising something a bit more tightarse? And what are you cooling with - aircon+fridgemate or a proper coolroom job?



Proper aircon'd coolroom going in, no skimping on this one  

ausdb - yes they'll be a gap big enough to allow the glycol to vent. It's going inline with where the freezer used to be.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (7/3/07)

Chad said:


> Your getting me all excited about my coolroom which I'm designing, but mine is much, much smaller
> I'm going 1.2w x 1.2d x 2.1h, and hope to cool it with a mini portable A/C. Just big enough to store beer, wine, grain and fermenting mead, but small enough to fit in the garage. I guess mine will be a step-in coolroom.
> Being in the construction industry has it's benefits. Hoping to score some offcuts from the construction sites.



Chad, QHB had enough panels to make one approx that size. From what i remember they wanted bugger all for them. Might be worth asking if they still have them.

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (7/3/07)

Stuster said:


> Mods, I think it's best if Ross is banned immediately for this post as well as his history of other posts like this. h34r:
> Looks like it's going to be mighty fine, Ross. :super:



I tend to aggree with stuster.......... the green envy is unbearable.

although i have my own keg/bar/flooded font/temperature controlled/going to be really cool when its done project to worry about ATM.

cheers and GO ROSS......YOU GOOD THING


----------



## Batz (7/3/07)

That is going to be unreal Ross,lucky sod  

Craftbrewers top class products and service is paying off hey  

Look forward the seeing it up and running.
Batz


----------



## fixa (7/3/07)

you're not a real brewer unless.....


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/3/07)

I noticed a Celli hanging off the freezer collar...is it sometimes too much effort to walk inside to the umpteen-tap font to pour a beer? :chug: 

Lookin' good, lookin' great! :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Chad (7/3/07)

Ross said:


> Chad, QHB had enough panels to make one approx that size. From what i remember they wanted bugger all for them. Might be worth asking if they still have them.
> 
> cheers Ross


Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Ross (7/3/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I noticed a Celli hanging off the freezer collar...is it sometimes too much effort to walk inside to the umpteen-tap font to pour a beer? :chug:
> 
> Lookin' good, lookin' great! :super:
> 
> PZ.



LOL - got asked that by the concrete layer today... I use it for pouring my takeaway bottles, pours much better than the font when filling bottles. Rest of the time its usually attached to my RIS, far to dangerous to leave on tap inside :chug: 
i'll have to work something else out soon, as probably selling the chest freezer now  

cheers Ross


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (7/3/07)

Ross said:


> It's usually attached to my RIS, far too dangerous to leave on tap inside :chug:



Good pint...erm, I mean point B) 

PZ.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/07)

Tony said:


> I tend to aggree with stuster.......... the green envy is unbearable.
> 
> although i have my own keg/bar/flooded font/temperature controlled/going to be really cool when its done project to worry about ATM.
> 
> cheers and GO ROSS......YOU GOOD THING





Yeah Tony....I dont think a miracle box with ice from the servo with a thermometer is the same thing..


----------



## braufrau (7/3/07)

I'm so jealous. 

I want one of these ...
cellar

just dig a hole and plop it in.


----------



## Adamt (7/3/07)

Craftbrewer presents... the cold room.

Do you deliver to Adelaide?


----------



## Tony (8/3/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeah Tony....I dont think a miracle box with ice from the servo with a thermometer is the same thing..



Miracle box???????

ice??????????

I was just going to put my kegs in Ross's cool room and run some lines down here.

He will have room.

Hey ross, you will be able to get a bigger font now  

keep the pics comming.

cheers


----------



## jimmyjack (8/3/07)

Rossco, the best thing about it is that it is tax deductable  Can't wait to see it completed. 


Cheers, JJ


----------



## sjc (8/3/07)

Ross said:


> LOL - got asked that by the concrete layer today... I use it for pouring my takeaway bottles, pours much better than the font when filling bottles. Rest of the time its usually attached to my RIS, far to dangerous to leave on tap inside :chug:
> i'll have to work something else out soon, as probably selling the chest freezer now
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross
I may be interested in the particulars of the chest freezer when it comes to selling time Ross.
cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ross (9/3/07)

Installed today - Still some electrical work to be finished off & the shelving put in, but basically finished.

Floor down




Taking shape



Cooling fans & more importantly, beer lines in...



Complete  



Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (9/3/07)

*FANTASTIC*


----------



## razz (9/3/07)

It fits in that gap next to the house like a thumb in a bum !
Well done Ross, does this mean another 10 tap font ?


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/3/07)

:blink: Crazy stuff, yet again I'm amazed with your setup


----------



## Duff (9/3/07)

16 days to go, 16 days to go...

:huh:


----------



## yardy (9/3/07)

Jeezus Ross, you're a bloody legend.

Hope my Grain doesn't go up to $37.50 kg !

Well done, the envy of us all.

yard


----------



## tangent (9/3/07)

:blink: :beer: I'd love two of them. One for meat (sorry Bindi and PoMo) and one for beer.


----------



## winkle (9/3/07)

EEEfffing excellent :super:


----------



## barneyhanway (9/3/07)

*jaw drops to floor* *tongue flops out* *drools uncontrollably*


----------



## Tony (9/3/07)

is there room for a pool table in there for the summer?

No issues of where to put your lagers to CC soon ross.

cheers


----------



## lucas (10/3/07)

Great stuff Ross, I'll have to make another visit around Christmas this year


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/3/07)

Looks bloody great Ross , Well done. 

I'm thinking of building a mobile one so I can just hook on and pull it to high ground as the waters rise.. Might be a while yet but its drawn up ..

Looking forward to my next shopping trip south.. Might get to try a few more of your great beers then..

:beer:


----------



## jdsaint (10/3/07)

Must have set you back a pretty penny mate.............I thought my fridge was great :angry: 
How can I top that :unsure: 

BE sure to take pics when full of piss


----------



## grabman (10/3/07)

what a bloody ripper Ross!!

that'll take some filling!!

Grab


----------



## devo (10/3/07)

your insane ross.


not that insane is bad thing of coure.


----------



## eric8 (10/3/07)

Ross,
that is just to cool, so so kool. Anybody want to buy a chest freezer? Maybe I CAN go bigger :blink:


----------



## pint of lager (10/3/07)

Is it strong enough to be a cyclone shelter?


----------



## Ross (19/3/07)

Finally finished & plumbed.
Last few pics  

My kegs - feed direct through the wall into the bar. 
The 10 on tap can now be quickly & easily switched over
to the conditioning ones sat next to them. Plumbed for 14 ales & 12 lagers
through a dual pressure regulator.




Yeast & hops all packed ready for despatch



Screen & mesh to keep off the afternoon sun & hopefully give
my hops somewhere nice to climb.



Cheers Ross


----------



## Pumpy (19/3/07)

Ross said:


> Finally finished & plumbed.
> Last few pics
> 
> My kegs - feed direct through the wall into the bar.
> ...



You spent all your money on your cool room , no wonder the pump from the Dam was Knackered .

Huh! thats the last time I am breaking it for you !!

Pumpy :unsure:


----------



## DWC (19/3/07)

Lucky, lucky, lucky bastard.................................................................. :beer:


----------



## sqyre (19/3/07)

How cool is that!!!! Well probably pretty cold seeing its a cold room.

top stuff Ross. 

What temp do you maintain inside?? 

Man i wish i had one of them..but dont really want the power bill..although the 6 fridges i have now probably cost the same to run... :blink: *Honeyeee! where the cheque book??*



20 beers on tap next time???

P.S. did i read back a few post you were offloading a freezer???? PM me...  

seriously.. my keg fridge is dying, running a full stick it does about 16 degrees. Using it for fermenting at the mo.



Sqyre...


----------



## Batz (19/3/07)

Ross said:


> Finally finished & plumbed.
> Last few pics
> 
> My kegs - feed direct through the wall into the bar.
> ...






Your amazing Ross :super: 

Batz


----------



## yardy (19/3/07)

Self contained yeast storing, hop growing, cold conditioning beer dispenser.

Bloody Legend..................... B)


----------



## Tony (19/3/07)

ohhhhhhh

it really is beyond coments isnt it.

Gee Ross........ whats left to do?

brewery, 3 roller motorised mill, 10 tap font at the bar, cool room holding more kegs than some pubs and more hops that tasmania, 400 IBU beer!

What next?

thats what i wantto know

cheers


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (20/3/07)

Very very impressive Ross-WELL DONE, i especially like the floor, you will wish you did it years ago. Handy for storing also non beer related items foods/soft drinks etc.. For anyone wanting to build a cheaper version i made one about two years ago and it works a charm. It uses a small $50.00 secondhand wall air conditioner and keeps my 15 kegs, heaps of bottles etc at 4 degrees and still plenty of room left. It is a walk in about 1metre by 2metre. 
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## bonj (20/3/07)

fifteenbeerslater, I assume you have the window unit recircuating the air? Do you have a problem with the coils freezing up?


----------



## winkle (20/3/07)

sqyre said:


> Man i wish i had one of them..but dont really want the power bill..although the 6 fridges i have now probably cost the same to run... :blink: *Honeyeee! where the cheque book??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sqyre,
check out the weekend shopper - occasionally there are small 2nd hand cold rooms in it, usually dismantled.  Now I think about it, I could probably use one :blink:


----------



## Phrak (20/3/07)

Ross, that looks fantastic! :super: 
And the best part, I'm sure, it that it's a Business Expense and therefore tax deductable 

Coupla questions:
Would you be willing to let us know how much the materials and instalation cost?
Did you install drainage through the slab so you could hose it out if you had to?
Any idea how expensive (ok, the running costs are tax deductable as well, but) the refridgeration unit costs to run?

Cheers mate,
Tim.


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (20/3/07)

Bonj said:


> fifteenbeerslater, I assume you have the window unit recircuating the air? Do you have a problem with the coils freezing up?



Bonj,
Yes it's recirculating the same air. No problems freezing-it's on a timer.
Cheers


----------



## Ross (20/3/07)

Phrak said:


> Ross, that looks fantastic! :super:
> And the best part, I'm sure, it that it's a Business Expense and therefore tax deductable
> 
> Coupla questions:
> ...



Hi Tim,

It was all constructed (including the slab) by my daughters boyfriends family business, so it came at a very good price & yes, 100% tax deductable, otherwise I still wouldn't have been able to justify it.
No drainage installed, I'll just use a mop if necessary.
No idea on running costs yet, but seems to be holding temperature well. Hopefully cheaper than the rental unit I had for 12 months which was sat out in full sunlight. Plus I'm no longer running my dispensing freezer 24/7.

Cheers Ross


----------



## therook (20/3/07)

By the look of all them Kegs Ross, it looks like you test them before you send them out.

Rook


----------



## SteveSA (20/3/07)

Nice fridge Ross


----------



## winkle (20/3/07)

Looks like far too many full kegs there Ross, need a hand


----------



## yardy (25/9/07)

fifteenbeerslater said:


> Very very impressive Ross-WELL DONE, i especially like the floor, you will wish you did it years ago. Handy for storing also non beer related items foods/soft drinks etc.. For anyone wanting to build a cheaper version i made one about two years ago and it works a charm. It uses a small $50.00 secondhand wall air conditioner and keeps my 15 kegs, heaps of bottles etc at 4 degrees and still plenty of room left. It is a walk in about 1metre by 2metre.
> Cheers 15BL :beer:



Hey 15BL,

any chance of some pics of your cooler ?

Cheers

Yard


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (6/10/07)

View attachment 15253


yardy said:


> Hey 15BL,
> 
> any chance of some pics of your cooler ?
> 
> ...



OK, I can't find the pictures i want at the moment but here's one showing the controller and the other an outside view.
Cheers,
15 BL


----------



## winkle (6/10/07)

fifteenbeerslater said:


> View attachment 15253
> 
> 
> OK, I can't find the pictures i want at the moment but here's one showing the controller and the other an outside view.
> ...



Nice :super: , I have tap envy. Where's the big screen?


----------

